# Another BF estimate



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi guys, I'm currently trying to lose weight and cut to see some abs then I'll venture on to a lean bulk. Buuut finding it hard at the minute to find a weight to aim for as I don't know how many lbs I have to shift to be around 10% BF. I'm 5'11'' and weighed in a couple of days ago at 171.2lbs.

What I'm asking is a BF estimate and how many lbs to lose the get down to 8-10% BF..










Thanks  Josh


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

19% - look like a skinny fat visceral fat is your enemy


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Look mate, dont take this the wrong way, but you need to start eating some food and lifting some weight, build some muscle and abs.. am sure the abs will come through looking at your if you eat right and train hard, but you dont look like you have stepped in the gym yet, not being rude, i just think most ppl looking at your pic will think the same.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Buddy you need to add some muscle, if you lose any weight you will have to watch you don't fall through cracks in the road


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

X2 mate, u dont have much muscle to be losen body fat for, u won't look any different at lower body fat, u need 2 start bulking up before looking at losen weight.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Understood guys, thanks..


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

We can take this picture above as a starting point


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

TheBob said:


> dude your buckle is squint


Mate.. It's cool..


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

TheBob said:


> dude your buckle is squint


Lmao


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

In the 4 years you have been a member of this forum have you even started training. 4 years! FFS build some muscle at your size you don't need to give a **** about Body fat % go on an all out bulk and put some size on and then think about a cut.

Abs on a skinny guy doesn't count!


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Sqaut, deadlift, bench and dips. Go hard.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

> Look mate' date=' dont take this the wrong way, but you need to start eating some food and lifting some weight, build some muscle and abs.. am sure the abs will come through looking at your if you eat right and train hard, but you dont look like you have stepped in the gym yet, not being rude, i just think most ppl looking at your pic will think the same.[/quote']
> 
> Harsh, but unfortunately true.
> 
> Worst thing you could do is cut, because your going to look small and you have no mass atm, eat, and get stronger, and eat nice and clean.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Get a plain leather belt, Classic and cool


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

These threads are getting beyond a joke.

I know it's coming up to the time when people want to be lean for summer, but with virtually zero muscle what the hell are these people gonn cut to?

They're gonna look like Kenyan marathon runners.

Ffs eat and look like you actually train before wanting to cut to 8 stone.

You won't get abs if you try and cut, you'll get a bloated stomach like those Ethiopians on the charity appeal adverts.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Get some calipers, or get the instructor at the gym to do it. But im gonna say 16% fat maybe more. Anyway good luck with 8% im stuck on 12 at the moment and its a bitch to keep the fat coming off.


----------

